# stuff in the water



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok I'm having trouble with foggy water. It isn't cloudy like a bacteria bloom, but just like stuff is being thrown around the tank. To try and solve this I put plugged in my two Aqualcear 50 HOB filters with sponges and carbon in both of them. I did this only a couple of hours ago.

I do know that this will not be a long lasting solution.

As of now I do not have a proteim skimmer, and I know I should, but do not wish to waste the money because of the x-mas tank situation (I will be getting a much larger tank with all of the components for Christmas and everything in this tank will move into that one, so it would end up just being a waste to spend the money on a skimmer that would get used for 3 weeks). I also have 2 Aquaclear 50 powerheads that were moving sand for the past couple days as I tried over and over again to reposition so that they would stop, at the end i just turned down the current and that seemed to stop the problem. The levels in the tank are all norm.

I guess my question is, what is causing this? Would a skimmer fix this? What should I do until moving them into the new tank?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, a skimmer would help it. It's definitely a must-have for SW tank. Find one that can be use with your present tank and switch over to when you get your new tank.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont think gettin one to fit both is really an option 

the current one is a 40 and the next is atleast a 125...or is it an option?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, now both of the powerheads are pointed towards the top, and the HOBs are still runnin. It looks like the sand is being moved around a little, no where near the quantity as before, and the water is still kinda cloudy.

Everything seems to be doin just fine, my shrooms are finally starting to stretch back out after about a week, cuz I did some remodeling, even the hard coral I'm not supposed to have looks to be fine.

any ideas?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, for those of you following the problem. It is all fixed. I put some filters in the powerheads and it cleared right up. And thanks for the help Ice, next time Im going to make sure and have all the equip before hand


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Anytime. Glad I could help out.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the stuff is back and I know why. It is sand that my sifter gobies are throwin around. As soon as they go to sleep the tank clears up...the next time I see them in the front of the tank i'm nabbin' em and bringing them back


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If your sending back the sand sifters, i would be glad to buy em off ya , LMK if your interested.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

im interested, but my only prob is getting the out of the tank. I dont want to take it all apart and they are fast, so im not sure what im gonna do


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Try setting a trap for him.

Do you have pics of the guy?


----------

